# Plywood subfloor not level.



## broj7400 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Found it.*

Spoke to a local flooring installer, he said they use roofing felt to level the floor. If its really bad then they use a self leveling cement. I am going with the rooding felt.


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

Have you laid a 6 or 8 ft straight edge on the floor at various spots to see how much it is out of level? It sounds as if you have some crowned floor joists. Roofing felt is fine if you only have a small area that is not extreamly low but you write as if you have a small ocean. It's hard to tell without a visual. I have sanded high spots or butt joints and have used cementious floor patch Ardex STP or feather or another brand depending on the severity of out of level. Again we don't know the severity of your problem so more information is necessary.

John


----------



## broj7400 (Feb 3, 2006)

*One joist*

I have not checked with a straight edge. One joist in the middle of the floor that runs from the front of the house to the back is the highest point then slightly slopes down all the way to the walls. One corner that I am mostly concerned with is a good 1/2 inch lower than the peak in 5 ft. The rest of the floor is not as bad....... Bottom line, I need a straight edge.


----------

